# Magento help with Custom Product Preview



## silenceshh (Oct 13, 2012)

hello,
Newbie posting here.. We have had a website for 1.5 years and have had all sorts of ongoing issues and its very frustrating. Something works for awhile and then another thing goes down. Of course I could be more specific. 

We decided to go with Custom Product Preview and while the idea of this is Awesome, we have just a ton of problems, some which could most certainly be of user error.

This is a Magento based. The idea being you upload your image to a product and then you can change the size, and text, etc. Some or none of these features work at all times. We have paid for tech help, we paid for them to install it- and still not working right.. We are super frustrated and would some day like to make money.

has anyone used this Aitoc product? anyone know someone who is great magento at may be able to find what the H-E- double hockey sticks is the problem?

-thanks!


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

Feel free to PM me with a URL to the product in question. Also include specifics on what the specific issues you are having are. Have you also tried contacting the developer? From experience with other clients I know Aitoc support can be spotty at best.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

You probably need AITOC to custom develop a solution for you. I have used them extensively in the past, however they have a very poor reputation in the industry. They have some desirable extensions that as far as I know are unique, so it is painful not to work with them. But it is also painful to work with them.


----------

